
Apple's China Warning “Deflects Deeper Problems” for Firm - hunterjumper
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46743472
======
babayega2
I would really like all those post on the subject to focuss on what features
the Chinese ( or third world guys like me like) like.

Relatives who have baugth Huawei or Xiaomi phones have shown me that they have
more interesting features than my Moto G phone or even the iPhone X of my
cousin.

For example the jack port, and the fact that the Huawei phone takes better
night pictures. And more importantly the Chinese brands last longer in term of
power management. I have seen it with my eyes. A single charger of
Huawei/Techno/Xiaomi/Samsung can work perfectly on each one of them. Fact is,
it's customary in my country to by a genuine Samsung chargerso you can charge
all those phones. You can't do that with the iPhone.

And the same way Chinese don't have insensitive to use Apple ecosystem since
they have WeChat, we in Africa do not have any compelling reason to switch to
Apple because we have more versatile mobile money. Plus the two sim card
option! A must have. And since some contents are blocked in some countries,
the ability to install VPN and "unregistered" apps is a must. You can't do
that with the iPhone...!

So at the end, I don't see how peoples blame the economic war on the decline
of Apple, but I think it's a natural evolution for Apple because now
competition are coming to us showing what we can have that iPhone doesn't
offer.

I've previously had the best iPhone ever: 5S.

[Edited for typo]

~~~
ksec
>You can't do that with the iPhone. I assume you can, you just need a
different ( lightning ) cable.

>the ability to install VPN and "unregistered" apps is a must.

You can get VPN in iPhone. Not sure what unregistered apps is about.

> I don't see how peoples blame the economic war on the decline of Apple

As much as I want to see the decline of iPhone so Apple wake the hell up. The
stats are showing Apple still gaining revenue everywhere _except_ China. Which
post a -50% YoY in iPhone Sales.

~~~
ninedays
`"unregistered" apps` are apps you can sideload to your device without having
to go through the AppStore. In emerging countries this is definitely a huge
plus for the competition. Regarding the VPN, it can be done on iPhone/iPad
since iOS 3.0 or 4.0 and the dual sim option is available only on the devices
releases this year (the physical dual-SIM iPhone is only available in China
though).

I understand more and more why some prefers not to choose an iPhone.

Edit : happy iPhone X user here.

~~~
ksec
1\. And why would Unregistered Apps be a huge plus in these countries? Apart
from VPN.

2\. Having used E-Sim I actually think it is the future, even more so in
developing countries, Physical Sim is an extra cost for management while E-Sim
is a one time software cost. Dual Sim is only in China users requires Real
Name another regulation which makes E-Sim much more complicated.

